# New November wheels: What center-lock disc and lockring to get?



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I just placed an order for a pair of wheels with center-lock (White Industries) quick-release hubs. Currently I am using 6-bolt hubs with Shimano 160 mm diameter discs on my current wheels.

Is this an appropriate disc to get?

Shimano RT99 XTR Ice-Tech Center Lock Rotor 160mm



Does this come with a lock-ring, or do I buy that separately? If the latter, the only one I have found says "15/20mm thru-axle only" and doesn't have splines, so I assume this one I don't want.


----------



## matt92037 (Apr 10, 2016)

That will get it done! I use them.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks, but also, the last line (which I now moved above the image):

"Does this come with a lock-ring, or do I buy that separately? If the latter, the only one I have found says "15/20mm thru-axle only" and doesn't have splines, so I assume this one I don't want."


----------



## matt92037 (Apr 10, 2016)

Every shimano CL disk I have purchased (easily 10 of them) has come with an internal splined lock ring. The internal splined lock rings only work on 12mm rear TA's or QR hubs. They do not work on 15mm TA. For 15mm TA you need the external splined lock rings that you tighten with a bottom bracket tool.

The external ones work with any axel configuration however. I wish all the discs came with the external version.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Perfect. Thanks. That is exactly what I needed to know.

You can buy the external splined ones for about $7.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

All new CDL hubs come with the 15mm lockring for the front hub now.


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry, thought I'd replied earlier but somehow I bungled it. Ergott's got it. Because the CLD front hub's design only takes externally splined lock rings (it takes literally 3 seconds to switch from 15mm to QR and back with no diminution or compromise of function - it's AWESOME) they supply the front lock ring.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

Here you go, the internal lockring comes with the centrelock discs. I have several sets of the Shimano Freeza rotors, including 140's on my roadie. This needs a cassette lockring tool to loosen/tighten.

The external lockring, this is needed to clear a 15mm/20mm thru axle, tightened/loosened with a BB spanner.

You would think that maybe Shimano should include a external ring with their XTR group rings... as its a MTB and likely to be 15mm thru. Then sell the Freezas for Road/CX with the internal for 12mm thru.


----------

